# Condo for rent in Hartamas/Publika



## crackedbox (Aug 15, 2013)

Hartamas Regency 2 / Duplex unit / 3380 sq feet for rent

High floor / 3 car park / 5+1 bedroom 6 bath 
Large living area on ground floor and 1st floor. 
Private door access to maid room 
Separate door access to 1st floor 

* Water heater in all bathrooms 
* Centralized gas system for kitchen 
* Fully air-conditioned - 8 units ( all rooms and living area) 
* Remote control fans (all rooms and living area, 1st floor) 
* Kids double deck bed set 
* Magnetic mosquito netting whole unit 
* 2 balcony overlooking the city center 
* Walk in wardrobe in master bedroom 
* Timber flooring in all rooms and living area 
* Coffee table in the landing area on 1st floor 
* Warm white energy saving light bulbs 
* 3 car park lots allocated 
* Access card security system 
* 24 hours security

RM5700 per month

SMS & Whatsapp 018 987 2673


----------

